#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [照片] [轉貼]有人在西藏拍到了龍！

## wingwolf

這是局部的放大  
很恐怖耶  
原發者聲明：“這條龍（兩條）是偶的一個愛好攝影的網友拍的，當時他正在坐飛機，往下一看，看見了它們。這旁邊都是山脈，顯然那條龍不是山，之後他就拍了下來.......當時是2005年3月24日吧，被收藏於博物館中......”  
仔細看還能看到頭哦！！

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

這好久的事情~
不過有很多人反駁說是合成圖之類的~

真正的"龍"沒這麼大隻，Discovery有撥出找到真正的龍的骨骸，外國極限活動登山時遇難掉到一個冰洞口處發現一堆古代歐洲騎士的屍體，深入調查之後發現兩具歐洲飛龍的屍體，科學家以此作為參考各國有關龍的傳說!以解釋龍演變近化成各種的型態如歐洲的飛龍、中國的龍、大海的蛟龍等等...

這只是我所得到的資訊所做的結論拉..畢竟有些事情就算本人親眼見視也未必得到他人的認同~

----------


## 銀月貓

> 這好久的事情~
> 不過有很多人反駁說是合成圖之類的~
> 
> 真正的"龍"沒這麼大隻，Discovery有撥出找到真正的龍的骨骸，外國極限活動登山時遇難掉到一個冰洞口處發現一堆古代歐洲騎士的屍體，深入調查之後發現兩具歐洲飛龍的屍體，科學家以此作為參考各國有關龍的傳說!以解釋龍演變近化成各種的型態如歐洲的飛龍、中國的龍、大海的蛟龍等等...
> 
> 這只是我所得到的資訊所做的結論拉..畢竟有些事情就算本人親眼見視也未必得到他人的認同~


呣 就這兩張照片而已你是怎麼知道他有多大隻


d頻道有播這件事情嗎 要是有的話新聞應該會鬧很大才是
而且也沒看到照片 或拿到西方龍的骨骸等等證據


在我的認知...西方龍跟東方龍是兩種完全不同的東西
東方龍有四肢而西方龍有六肢
東方龍不需要翅膀就能高空飛行等等

要說演化...未免差距太大 好像泥鰍跟蛤蜊一樣

不過我還是認為龍是存在的 不論東方還是西方
這就是浪漫阿~

----------


## tsuki.白

這些圖片...在大陸這邊傳了很久了

已經有許多人指證這是假的了

聽說好像是什麽...什麽山脉某種物質的運動痕迹啦(我自己也記不清了啊X_X
（好像還真是根據自然學說得出的結論啊)

總而言之....不管是什麽現象....這是真龍的可能性都非常低啊(用正常思維稍微思考下也想的到吧

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

好吧! 我描寫的不夠清楚>"<..我先道歉
DISCOVERY的[真實猛龍所描述的龍可能的演化(此偏100%虛假)
那張圖我在去年看到的..標題是西藏拍到"龍爪"...經過好幾個月傳來傳去變成拍到西藏有龍出沒吧!
至於演化，就是會改變體型身理構造(有些不會如:小強)或著捨去身體一些部分而再生以適應環境生存的生物，你能想像藍鯨長100英尺、重130頓的生物和其他的鯨一樣由像"狐狸大小"的生物演變而來的嗎??但這是真。的所以可以大膽假設但也需要足夠的證據

至於我為什麼會說太大..因為他說在西藏高空中看到山脈上有龍.旁邊的山景大致可以推測人擺上去的高度不超過呎的0.2公分，再和旁邊那兩條疑似龍的身影比較就會發現大的過頭

我也是在同龍是存在的
不過我否定正張照片的真實性

----------


## 銀月貓

> 好吧! 我描寫的不夠清楚>"<..我先道歉
> DISCOVERY的[真實猛龍所描述的龍可能的演化(此偏100%虛假)
> 那張圖我在去年看到的..標題是西藏拍到"龍爪"...經過好幾個月傳來傳去變成拍到西藏有龍出沒吧!
> 至於演化，就是會改變體型身理構造(有些不會如:小強)或著捨去身體一些部分而再生以適應環境生存的生物，你能想像藍鯨長100英尺、重130頓的生物和其他的鯨一樣由像"狐狸大小"的生物演變而來的嗎??但這是真。的所以可以大膽假設但也需要足夠的證據
> 
> 至於我為什麼會說太大..因為他說在西藏高空中看到山脈上有龍.旁邊的山景大致可以推測人擺上去的高度不超過呎的0.2公分，再和旁邊那兩條疑似龍的身影比較就會發現大的過頭
> 
> 我也是在同龍是存在的
> 不過我否定正張照片的真實性


噗 照片裡的龍是飛在空中的 又不是臥在山脈上
照片說明也沒有說拍照者跟龍之間目測的距離

難道有人以山當背景拍照 你會說那個人跟山一樣高嗎


鯨魚的演化過程我知道
但是就算他外表再怎麼變化 他的骨骼結構改變其實仍然不大
一樣四肢 一樣有五指 一樣有指節

而西洋龍有六肢 雙前爪雙後爪加雙翅 而東方龍只有四肢

怎麼演化也不可能會演化成兩種差距那麼大的生物

如果還是要堅持演化變異的說法的話


好吧 我是不否認所有動物植物生命都是從單細胞生物演化而來的啦

這樣有什麼意義嗎 噗

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

> 噗 照片裡的龍是飛在空中的 又不是臥在山脈上 
> 照片說明也沒有說拍照者跟龍之間目測的距離
> 難道有人以山當背景拍照 你會說那個人跟山一樣高嗎


好吧不有有人這麼無聊..它鱗片也不太正常(有點大)也不像是肉的彎曲皺折




> 而西洋龍有六肢 雙前爪雙後爪加雙翅 而東方龍只有四肢 
> 
> 怎麼演化也不可能會演化成兩種差距那麼大的生物


說的好阿!不過依照你說的，現在世界上沒人能找到東西方龍的遺骸!所以你說的西洋龍有六肢 雙前爪雙後爪加雙翅 而東方龍只有四肢 並沒有100%正確，畢竟我們所看到的所想到的都是由前人所繪製出來的形象!好吧你說很多圖都顯示中國龍和西洋飛龍插在"翅膀"中國在久遠前龍的畫有翅膀喔!!只是後來人把它省略變成我們現在所見的長條身體!

至於我為什麼堅持??我沒有"絕對"堅持進化論的那套正統說法，但特例的也很多!  :狐狸冷汗:  
還有 
這張圖"太假了"我是這樣看拉，畢竟這張圖以前就被人證實是假的，家裡有些龍的收藏，對龍額有好感度!還有一個最好的理由~我是貓科類的!只要我有足夠的籌碼!絕對不服輸!
你引述我的文章找出我的缺點讓我有事情做~感恩!!  :狐狸心跳:  
我是堅持這張照片是大假特假假假假假假!PS:銀月貓~記得找我的文字缺失喔!不然明天我很無聊!!  :狐狸天使:  
不喜歡它毀壞龍可能存在名聲!(例如尼斯湖水怪:因為無法證實照片是假的，如果因為尼斯湖的照片對龍深信不疑的人突然有人證實是假造的，那他對於這些就會拒於排斥與否定的態度(不一定是所有人拉!)因為我曾經相信過..但是我依然相信

----------


## 銀月貓

> 噗 照片裡的龍是飛在空中的 又不是臥在山脈上 
> 照片說明也沒有說拍照者跟龍之間目測的距離
> 難道有人以山當背景拍照 你會說那個人跟山一樣高嗎
> 			
> 		
> 
> 好吧不有有人這麼無聊..它鱗片也不太正常(有點大)也不像是肉的彎曲皺折
> 
> 
> ...



東方龍的鱗片並不是像魚鱗或蛇鱗一樣是固定附著在皮膚身上的

而是可以翻開的 像照片上那樣
古書記載還會震動

所以照片上拍出來那個樣子我不會認為有什麼異狀˙3˙



另外 我不記得龍的形象上有翅膀 不論是古早的資料還是現在大眾的印象

你是不是記成別的神獸了?這種似龍非龍的神獸很多

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

敝人去翻出當天大紀元日報的原始報導

這張照片拍攝的日期與6月22日西藏安多藏鐵路鋪軌儀式是同一天，而且是在他們回程的時候拍的

這是當天的另一篇報導，該名記者參加過鋪軌儀式後的心得

應該可以漂亮地解釋這張照片。

我其實不需要這麼做的......只是道義上幫"他們"說話而已

----------


## 快樂狼人

如果真的有龍!?

我覺得應該早就被發現~然後被人打下來研究了XD!!

而不是到現在還只是傳說~

----------


## 銀月貓

> 敝人去翻出當天大紀元日報的原始報導
> 
> 這張照片拍攝的日期與6月22日西藏安多藏鐵路鋪軌儀式是同一天，而且是在他們回程的時候拍的
> 
> 這是當天的另一篇報導，該名記者參加過鋪軌儀式後的心得
> 
> 應該可以漂亮地解釋這張照片。


雖然我也不認為這張照片是真的啦...


不過還是不懂你說的這件事情與這張套片的關聯性

漂亮的解釋是?火車開上天?火車冒出的煙在高空變成了龍(小當家(誤))??




> 如果真的有龍!?
> 
> 我覺得應該早就被發現~然後被人打下來研究了XD!!
> 
> 而不是到現在還只是傳說~


神龍見首不見尾阿


槍砲固然強 可是連大王魷魚都打不到阿

到現在科學家也只能碰碰運氣海岸撿屍體 或是漁船意外捕撈到屍體或頻死的幼體

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

> 東方龍的鱗片並不是像魚鱗或蛇鱗一樣是固定附著在皮膚身上的 
> 
> 而是可以翻開的 像照片上那樣 
> 古書記載還會震動 
> 
> 所以照片上拍出來那個樣子我不會認為有什麼異狀


這我了解!但是是兩條龍~而鱗片差異太大(有年齡性別的可能性高)巨大的不太正常，反而項肉的皺折



> 另外 我不記得龍的形象上有翅膀 不論是古早的資料還是現在大眾的印象 
> 
> 你是不是記成別的神獸了?這種似龍非龍的神獸很多


由於東西方有關龍的形象繪製很極端，找一下中間一點的國家或者地區的記載，他們關於龍卻有中國龍+西方龍翅膀(很小)樣，至於會不會是我認錯神話生物，有這個"可能性"拉，畢竟中國古代歷史悠久，神話怪物也依堆，關於龍的解說最少都有九種型態，似龍非龍的怪物也很多，但是我看到的正常中國龍該有的都有了，只是多了個西防龍的翅膀(真的很小)模樣，可能是近親，但依然是龍
TO銀月貓:抱歉這麼晚才回復!因為剛剛電腦壞調~要繼續回覆喔!!謝謝你~您的回覆是我反駁的最大動力!萬分感謝!
不過在來要明天才能回了!要睡覺明天要打工~先抱歉嚕!
要不要依起相約去外國旅行??一起去神話怪物的發源地去玩樂找尋??  :狐狸望遠:

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

時代的洪流無情地掩滅所有曾經美好的銘記，

一千年的預言實現，成就了喇嘛的聖，成就了世人的罪

見證這一刻，只為了不要失去所有

----------


## 銀月貓

> 時代的洪流無情地掩滅所有曾經美好的銘記，
> 
> 一千年的預言實現，成就了喇嘛的聖，成就了世人的罪
> 
> 見證這一刻，只為了不要失去所有


所以你的意思是說 那條龍是真的

而他出現只是為了見證時代改面的這一幕˙u˙?

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

> 所以你的意思是說 那條龍是真的 
> 
> 而他出現只是為了見證時代改面的這一幕˙u˙?


可能吧，不過那是假設這張照片是真的的前提下

而且這也只是我個人的詮釋，覺得最有可能的理由而已。

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

很可惜
那張照片剛發布在網路時
就有人證實是合成照片

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

嗯...敝人沒有要否認這張照片是假的啦

不過比較不理解的是動機，兩個剛從西藏採訪完，搭飛機回總部的大紀元日報記者，為什麼要假造這種照片......

重述一次，沒有要否認這張照片是假的

----------


## 我不是狼

其實這個問題早就已經有結論了，事實才是最有説服力的。請各位不必爭論，先去搞一個GoogleEarth裝上，然後把坐標對準青藏高原，特別是雪山帶，然後你們會驚呼：“哇！這裡好多龍啊！”

----------


## 钢帝

龍這種生物如果要純虛構的話，可以說不可能的，古代人的想象力畢竟還是有限的．

所以說還是有存在的可能性的．

----------


## 風之殤

只要龍存在在各位心中  這樣就夠了

----------


## 光狼

> 只要龍存在在各位心中  這樣就夠了


補充一下:    紋在身上會更真實(別打}





=====================================
真實地存在這世界上的膠龍是不是龍?

另外,
聴說中國龍是五種動物的象徵,是 那五種?

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

> 如果真的有龍!?
> 
> 我覺得應該早就被發現~然後被人打下來研究了XD!!
> 
> 而不是到現在還只是傳說~


關於這點並非不可能

小巴猜測

如果發現的話應該有可能跟外星人一樣被美國拿去藏起來等待適當的時機(天知道要多久= =")才會公佈

----------


## 鵺影

中國龍的形像絕不止一種...
有興趣請多翻翻古書，不論遠親近親，其外貌各有不同。

一般常見的「角似鹿、頭似駝、眼似鬼、項似蛇、腹似蜃、鱗似鯉、爪似鷹、掌似虎、耳似牛」這種外型的龍，
原則上是單指天龍一族，包含神龍、龍王、青龍、黑龍、黃龍...等等。

但是除此之外還是有許多其他面貌的龍，
其中最出名的莫過於龍生九子、各有不同，
這九龍子的外貌可不同於那一大票天上飛的條狀生物。

----------


## zu0625

> 這好久的事情~
> 
> 真正的"龍"沒這麼大隻，Discovery有撥出找到真正的龍的骨骸，外國極限活動登山時遇難掉到一個冰洞口處發現一堆古代歐洲騎士的屍體，深入調查之後發現兩具歐洲飛龍的屍體，科學家以此作為參考各國有關龍的傳說!以解釋龍演變近化成各種的型態如歐洲的飛龍、中國的龍、大海的蛟龍等等.


鮫大，我也有看過這個節目，但都不是從頭開始看，所以想問一下，是真的有找到龍的骨頭嗎???

----------


## ho29281475

我為什麼感覺那好像是真的阿！不過大家都說是和成的那一定是假的吧

----------

